# Bellator 104 Pick the Card



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator FC 104 takes place in 6 days Friday October 18th at 7:00 PM Eastern. If anyone would like to compete against each other picking the winners for this card... just send me a pm (or just post here if that's your thing) with your choices for the 10 fights before the event starts (all you have to pick are the winners). If they add anymore fights to the card try to send picks for the new ones. Whoever gets the most right will receive 5,000,000 credits, and if you get 10 out of 10 it will be doubled. Good luck trying to beat Sports_Nerd if he signs up again.



> Rick Hawn vs. Brent Weedman
> Ron Keslar vs. War Machine
> Kendall Grove vs. Joe Vedepo
> Peter Graham vs. Eric Prindle
> ...











Picks sent by:

kantowrestler
Stun Gun
Trix
GDPofDRB
AlphaDawg


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

*Rick Hawn* vs. Brent Weedman 
Ron Keslar vs. *War Machine *
* Peter Graham* vs. Eric Prindle
*Kendall Grove *vs. Joe Vedepo
*Karl Amoussou* vs. Paul Bradley
Jared Downing vs. *Rob Emerson*
Rod Montoya vs. *Paul Sass*
Derek Loffer vs. *Cliff Wright*
Mike Estus vs. *Cole Williams*


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

*Rick Hawn* vs. Brent Weedman 
Ron Keslar vs. *War Machine *
*Peter Graham* vs. Eric Prindle
*Kendall Grove* vs. Joe Vedepo
Karl Amoussou vs. *Paul Bradley*
*Jared Downing* vs. Rob Emerson
Rod Montoya vs. *Paul Sass*
Derek Loffer vs. *Cliff Wright*
Mike Estus vs. *Cole Williams*


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm in for this one and I'll be submitting my picks privately.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

*Rick Hawn *vs. Brent Weedman 
Ron Keslar vs. *War Machine* 
Peter Graham vs. *Eric Prindle*
* Kendall Grove* vs. Joe Vedepo
*Karl Amoussou* vs. Paul Bradley
* Jared Downing* vs. Rob Emerson
Rod Montoya vs. *Paul Sass*
Derek Loffer vs. *Cliff Wright*
Mike Estus vs. *Cole Williams
*


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I really hope Cole Williams wins this match.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator 104 pick results for...

kantowrestler


> Rick Hawn :thumbsup:
> War Machine :thumbsdown:
> Eric Prindle :thumbsdown:
> Joe Vedepo :thumbsdown:
> ...


GDPofDRB


> Rick Hawn :thumbsup:
> War Machine :thumbsdown:
> Eric Prindle :thumbsdown:
> Kendall Grove :thumbsup:
> ...


SmackyBear


> Rick Hawn :thumbsup:
> War Machine :thumbsdown:
> Peter Graham :thumbsup:
> Kendall Grove :thumbsup:
> ...


AlphaDawg


> Rick Hawn :thumbsup:
> War Machine :thumbsdown:
> Peter Graham :thumbsup:
> Kendall Grove :thumbsup:
> ...


Stun Gun


> Rick Hawn :thumbsup:
> Chris Lane :thumbsdown:
> Brandon Girtz :thumbsup:
> War Machine :thumbsdown:
> ...


Trix


> Rick Hawn :thumbsup:
> War Machine :thumbsdown:
> Peter Graham :thumbsup:
> Kendall Grove :thumbsup:
> ...


Here were the fight results...


> Chris Lane vs. Andrew Tieva
> Result: Andrew Tieva def. Chris Lane via TKO (punches) - Round 1, 2:14
> 
> Derek Loffer vs. Cliff Wright
> ...


Link

Thanks for playing guys ... we had a tie again, AlphaDawg and Stun Gun get the credits this time. Nice job.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

woot woot.

poor Kanto, whats that 3 rough cards in a row?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah I need to start getting better estimates if I'm really going to do this for a living.


----------

